# Pet peeves



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

One of my biggest pet peeves is during a conversation, the people who ask themselves questions and then answer the questions.. Example: Does it irk me to no end? Yes... Do I wish people would stop it? Yes.... Will I ever get over it? I don't know.... 

Lordy that drives me crazy...

What are some of y'all's pet peeves when talking to other folks?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

show up talking on a cell phone and continue to talk on the phone while talking to me


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

One of mine is when someone feels the need to get really close to my face during a conversation and then Ill back up and they just keep on getting closer.:headknock


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

I worked with a guy about 6 months ago for a week and when you would be discussing anything with him the whole time he would just keep saying right, right, right, repeatedly after about a day of that **** i just wanted to strangle him.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Goint to dinner and the cell phone ringing, the better half on it and texting the entire time. 

People Getting in my personal space when talking to them.

People that smack their food. 

Slirpping coffee or hot chocolate, let it cool then sip it. ****


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*At the end of the day*

I'm irritated when people interrupt myself or others during a meeting or conversation. If it's completely out of line, I'll call them on it. The other thing that seems to grind my gears are people who have incorporated 'At the end of the day' into their daily communication. Example "We all have certain responsibilities and expectations, but *'**at the end of the day' *, productivity & the bottom line will tell the story. Where did that come from & what is the point of using it. There is going to be an end to every day. Why not say 'At the end of next Friday'. I can almost predict when some people that I interact with are going to use this stupid arse phrase. :headknock


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

People whining on internet forums like little school girls...
I don't know why, it just bugs the crapp outa me...:headknock


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

people who haven't bothered to take the time to learn to use the english language properly (especially while they're b*tching and moaning about all of the people speaking spanish), and people who use the same trite and hackneyed sayings over and over like, "outside the box," or, "at the end of the day," or "i'm just saying."

the most misused word in the english language is the word "myself." you don't say, "john and *myself* went fishing." you say, "john and_* i*_ went fishing!"

gee, that one gets on my nerves. :smile:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

People calling other people names because they can't think of anything else to say.

I hate people that drive like me and those that don't.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

People Texting and driving...all over the dang road and still at it

Women putting on makeup and in traffic

Kids with no respect, talking back and yelling at their parents


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Talking on the cell phone while driving. Talking on the cell phone while at the cash register.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

people in line to buy something who don't even take their checkbook out of their pocket or purse until the cashier says, "that'll be $52.95, please."


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Folks getting interviewed..or just in conversation saying..."That's a good question"...Hell, I knew it was a good question or I wouldn't have asked it.


Grrrrrrr !!!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

People that talk on their cell phone loudly in public places like no one else is around. Especially on those earphone/microphones that make it look like they're talking to themselves. 
People that drive like Bobby, and people that don't. :smile:


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

One of the things that drives the nuts is when you are explaining something to someone, and they won't shut up, but try to tell what you are trying to explain. I have an associate that is new to the position. I don't try to tell him how to perform his profession,but in any position there are things that need to be explained as to how things are run. I cannot get him to hush as I explain and what happens he is trying to impress me with his knowledge and he misses what I am trying to explain. This shows after a month as he is sometimes clueless as to how the workings of the day are done. I am questioned all the time about "stuff" that had he shut the f--- up he would have known. It has gotten to the point I have to stop the conversation and say,"Let me finish my statement".


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

News folks and law peeps referring to a serial murder, rapist, car jacking, dope dealer child molester as "Mr. Jones"

The term..."Went missing"

Folks who say "Me & him went fishing"


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

Repeating myself when they cleary heard me.
texting while driving
potlickers
smokers while I eat
cursing in front of young kids
chewing with mouth open


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

people that cant drive....the two lane road end and they have to go all the way to the front...or people that drive slow in the passing lane...
people that talk about other people and care what they do...mind your own buisness and who cares if tiger woods had another hook up ..good for him


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

People that speak in a condesending manner, "Son, we don't put staples in our stage. Do we understand?" Instead of saying, "If you don't mind, lets find another way to hang that bunting without putting holes in the stage (2x4s)."

This was said to me by a junior college janitor while I was volunteering at a Senior Olympics ceremony.

It made me so mad that I said, " Evidently "we" don't understand, because it is not "our" stage, it is "your" stage, so "I" will keep stapling." I was a know it all Army lieutenant back then, but I still don't regret it. It peeves me when anyone talks down to others or talks to them like they are stupid.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

People that can't talk without saying "like......you know" and while telling a story "and I said/ then he said".


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

"my bad", my boy just learned it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

know it all Army lieutenants


LOL


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

the use of ......."uuuummmm."


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> People that speak in a condesending manner, "Son, we don't put staples in our stage. Do we understand?" Instead of saying, "If you don't mind, lets find another way to hang that bunting without putting holes in the stage (2x4s)."
> 
> This was said to me by a junior college janitor while I was volunteering at a Senior Olympics ceremony.
> 
> It made me so mad that I said, " Evidently "we" don't understand, because it is not "our" stage, it is "your" stage, so "I" will keep stapling." I was a know it all Army lieutenant back then, but I still don't regret it. It peeves me when anyone talks down to others or talks to them like they are stupid.


admit it, he pushed you down, you skinned your knees

bullys are everywhere


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

When people refer to a Wheel as a Rim. 
There is a difference and it seems that most people do not know it anymore.

Anything to do with a phone besides talking into it as a phone.

Texting: great for emergency use if in a meeting /work etc, Not for everyday use to live on.
People seem to blank out ALL their surroundings while texting. Makes no sense to me, but others seem to love it and think there is absolutely nothing wrong with it. Call me weird. lol

I don't get all mad at the stupid things people do now, It just amazes me that it is the "norm" now. As long as I keep myself from doing stupid things, I will be alright.:cheers:


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

The term "ya know" during an athlete being interviewed
the term "like" and "ya know" in the same sentence
Well Duh (followed my be slapping this individual)
Talking down to folks
People that have very bad body odors from lack of personal hygene

Posting threads about pet peeves


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> admit it, he pushed you down, you skinned your knees
> 
> bullys are everywhere


Yeah, but I didn't take any **** off Army Colonels either that spoke to me that way.

The Colonels like that knew they were wrong and would back down. I also worked for some great ones that showed mutual respect and I would fall on my sword for them. The best ones were the SF guys who knew they didn't need to demand respect, because they knew how to earn it.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Here is another one of mine...when President Obama is asked the rare semi-tough question and he starts his sentence with, "Well, LOOK..." Also when he says, "Now let's be clear here,..."


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Overuse of the word "awesome"


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not much on pet peeves, but I suppose if I had to name one, my pet peeve would be the dreamed up stories that appear on this forumn.

An example would be the thread on this page now about the cab ride. I'm afraid that story doesn't do any more for me than that dreamed up business on this forumn recently about some lady using food stamps at the grocery and some guy gives her a bad time and it turns out her kids are the survivors of a soldier that got killed in Afghanistan or Iraq. I don't remember the particulars, but I think that by the time the story ended, somebody ended up contracting an 18-wheeler to take groceries to her house.

At the end of the day, though, I guess it has to be said that those who don't like such things don't have to read such things.

.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

SmithEC said:


> I'm not much on pet peeves, but I suppose if I had to name one, my pet peeve would be the dreamed up stories that appear on this forumn.
> 
> An example would be the thread on this page now about the cab ride. I'm afraid that story doesn't do any more for me than that dreamed up business on this forumn recently about some lady using food stamps at the grocery and some guy gives her a bad time and it turns out her kids are the survivors of a soldier that got killed in Afghanistan or Iraq. I don't remember the particulars, but I think that by the time the story ended, somebody ended up contracting an 18-wheeler to take groceries to her house.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with ya amigo...

One of my biggest pet peeves is people who never served in the military telling you that not only did they serve but they were:
1. Army Ranger or
2. Special Forces or
3. Marine Recon or
4. Navy SEAL

I lit a guy up one day who told me he had been an Army Ranger. I asked him all kinds of questions ANYONE who had been through Ranger school would know.. Hell, he didn't even know where one part of Ranger school was at... LOL


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I have to agree with ya amigo...
> 
> One of my biggest pet peeves is people who never served in the military telling you that not only did they serve but they were:
> 1. Army Ranger or
> ...


I remember that guy several months ago posting on 2Cool that he was a SEAL was busted and never came back...that was funny!

Just for the record, I was just a dirty boot engineer. Too scared to jump from a plane.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Disrespectful kids
Bad language in mixed company
PEOPLE WHO CATCH MORE FISH THAN I DO:slimer::slimer:


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

- Anyone who uses a bluetooth outside of their car (wearing one while eating dinner is the worst!!)

- The guy that yells "get in the hole" everytime someone hits a shot at a golf tournament

- People who litter


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

1. Twisted cords of any kind. Phone cords, vacume cords, hair dryer cords, my wife is the worlds worst at doing this and it drives me crazy...HA!

2. Driving habits of the ignorant. This could be a stand alone subject with it's own thread. Driving slower than everyone else in the left lane, tailgaters, people talking on the phone while driving. 

Gallagher, a comedian once said all drivers should be able to arm themselves with those suction cup dart guns you had as a kid. Anytime you see someone driving bad you shoot the car with a stupid dart. After so many stupid darts cops could then pull them over for being an arsehole!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Idiots!


----------



## mjames76 (May 17, 2006)

People who chew with their mouth open, talk with food in their mouth (my inlaws are the WORST) & smacking. I am constantly telling my kids "there is nothing you have to say that is so important that you cant swallow your food first". I make it a point to do this at the inlaws so maybe they will take notice.


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

people.....


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Driving slow in the left lane of multi lane highways.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

(People) be it in the US, Iraq, Europe, Pakistan, UAE or Afghanistan that fail to learn the local customs. It is very embarrassing to even be associated with this type of person. Disrespectful people.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Nextel talkies, or whatever they are called now, turned up to max volume in burger joints at lunch. 

Hey, hardhat herder, I don't care that Pedro is still setting out cones and that Pookie is headed back to the shop to get the saw you thought you put in the truck this morning. 

Turn that thing down!

Second would probably be people asking if you want "unsweetened" tea. What the hell is that? How do you take sweet out of tea? It's either tea or sweetened, that's it. There is no such thing as unsweetened tea.

(I think I just peeved somebody off by asking a question and answering in my statement.  )


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Smokers
Someone saying "my bad"
Getting shot in the eye with an Uzi


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

People who try to enter the elevator before you have exited.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

People who end each sentance with "know what im sayin'?" Speak to me in proper english or at least fluent *******, and I will know what you are saying without having to constantly ask!


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

People that empty their nose into their mouth and then spitting it out onto the ground, sidewalk, etc. Purely discusting. 

sb:


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

*crazy annoying*

1.Someone not having the common courtesy to clean up the piece of ice they've dropped. I don't care if I'm in 3700 sq ft, I'll step right in the middle of the 2" melted puddle. 
2.Smacking gum/food.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

small bites said:


> People that empty their nose into their mouth and then spitting it out onto the ground, sidewalk, etc. Purely discusting.
> 
> sb:


I quit doing that. Now I just plug one side, and blow it out. Works alot better that way! :rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Brassnadz said:


> People who end each sentance with "know what im sayin'?" Speak to me in proper english or at least fluent *******, and I will know what you are saying without having to constantly ask!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

The dumb jerks across the street from me that park right in front of my da** house and while there driveway is frigin empty.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Brassnadz said:


> I quit doing that. Now I just plug one side, and blow it out. Works alot better that way! :rotfl:


There's nothing like a good ol' snot rocket to get your breathing set straight.:rotfl:


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Someone that takes the last beer 

Most of mine are driving and talking related. Left lane drivers, not just the slow ones... All of yall that just camp out in that lane like you own it. If it really was a "passing" lane only there would really be less bottlenecks, move your ***** over passing or not.

Conversation, I say one thing and then you interrupt with your story of your life without letting me finish what I was going to say...


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Bozo said:


> There's nothing like a good ol' snot rocket to get your breathing set straight.:rotfl:


Yeah, and if properly done, you can pop your ears while your at it!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I hate when you tell a story about anything, they always have to one up you.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

People who have to say "that's what I'm talking about" in just about every other sentence.

People in checkout lines who are are obviously having an argument with their significant other and describing their problems over their cell phone so loudly that you cannot avoid the conversation.........Hey, I do not want to know about your problems.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

ktdtx said:


> Driving slow in the left lane of multi lane highways.


we should have a thread about that.



Brassnadz said:


> I quit doing that. Now I just plug one side, and blow it out. Works alot better that way! :rotfl:


yeah, and that way you can forego that nasty, salty snot taste on the back of your tongue.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Open piped motorcycles . Who in the hell gave anybody permission to be that danged LOUD !!! The toppers are the ones that insist on revving the monster at stop lights.

I freakin see and HEAR you.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Open piped motorcycles . Who in the hell gave anybody permission to be that danged LOUD !!! The toppers are the ones that insist on revving the monster at stop lights.
> 
> I freakin see and HEAR you.


Huh?


----------



## Mrs. Bleed~Fish (Nov 22, 2009)

- people that sneeze and don't cover their mouths.
- people that are fake
- rich, stuck-up people
- rude and disrespectful people
- loud, yappy women who won't be quiet (yes I am a woman, but that annoys me!)
- people in the grocery store that are blocking the lanes with their carts


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

People who flick their Cigarette butts out of their car windows! 

If you use it GREAT, but return it in as good as or better condition than you got it!

Forked tongued people!

Dip snitts that drive slowly in the Hammer lane "Bobby"! Lol


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

90% of asian drivers
90% of people that drive on bay area blvd when i am.
Ghetto people
People who try to haggle a price no matter what store there at.( not every where is a flea market)


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> people in line to buy something who don't even take their checkbook out of their pocket or purse until the cashier says, "that'll be $52.95, please."


people that make me wait behind them in line while they write in their archaic check books. what the heck? checkbooks? is that for real? i didn't even know they were still accepted till someone whipped one out and took 5 minutes to write it out and balance their checkbook afterwards.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

gravedigger said:


> people that make me wait behind them in line while they write in their archaic check books. what the heck? checkbooks? is that for real? i didn't even know they were still accepted till someone whipped one out and took 5 minutes to write it out and balance their checkbook afterwards.


You don't get out very much do you?


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

MikeV said:


> You don't get out very much do you?


get out all the time, are you the one in the dark ages balancing your checkbook while we're all waiting behind you


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't balance my checkbook, seldom pay by check, but if you didn't know checks were still accepted then you don't get out much or don't pay attention when you are out.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

People that think they are doing you a favor when they slow their boat down just enough to cast the very largest wake possible, so that your boat smashes against the dock with optimal force. 

Either fly by at wide open throttle (very little wake) or learn how to slow down properly settling your bow completely and make zero wake. OR people who do it all correctly but lack the basic understanding of geometry to do so soon enough. They all smile and wave at me . . . . and I smile and wave back, usually saying something like, "Thanks for the huge wake." I know it's not my bayou, and I don't require that you slow down, but if you're going to be considerate enough to try to be nice, please learn the proper way to slow down.

People who say things like, "Irregardless".


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

MikeV said:


> I don't balance my checkbook, seldom pay by check, but if you didn't know checks were still accepted then you don't get out much or don't pay attention when you are out.


i can honestly say i rarely see people pay with checks anymore. i actually thought it had gone out of style with the popularity of the check card.

today i saw a sign at Starbucks, it said they no longer accept personal or travelers checks as of May 25 of this year. i was surprised they ever accepted them.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

What I hate is people using credit cards/debit cards at a drive in fast food place. I can't believe they don't carry $10 or $20 with them.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Big fat wimmins that stand in the middle of the grocery store aisle with a basket, talking on cellphone, and surrounded by half dozen crumb snatchers blocking my passage....


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

frank n texas said:


> Big fat wimmins that stand in the middle of the grocery store aisle with a basket, talking on cellphone, and surrounded by half dozen crumb snatchers blocking my passage....


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: I gotta re-load !!!!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Thank you Uncle DANO...I know you DID NOT DO IT....:rotfl:


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

People who ask a question and then want to debate the answer you give them. Why do they bother you in the first place?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

-Slowing down in the fast lane because you are on the cell phone.
-People that intentionally go slow and don't move over, because they are going to "show you"
-Talking on a cell phone in a loud voice in a public place, restaurant, lobby, in line, etc.
-bad spelling and grammar
-People that can't freaking park straight
-saying "you know what I mean" after every sentence
-Chris Berman
-the term "my bad" what a stupid thing to say, makes you sound ignorant
-already mentioned, people that pay with a check? hello heard of a debit card,lol
-calling everything put in a gun a "bullet"
-smoking
-parents that can't control their kids in public
-the recording on a cell voice mail telling me what to do after the beep!! enough already. I'm pretty sure we all know how to use it by now!
-foreign customer service people
-liberals

I am sure I can think of a few more tomorrow.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Tom said:


> People who ask a question and then want to debate the answer you give them. Why do they bother you in the first place?


Sounds like my daughter:headknock


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

You just had to start a thread like this.

-People that use the word "like" too much. An example, Like when we went to the beach like the weather was really bad so like we didn't do anything except like sit in the beach house all day and like watch movies.

-Folks who don't use turn signals and in the same category still haven't mastered the art of a right turn.

-Message board grammar police, sometimes people make mistakes.

-People who are texting while I'm trying to have a conversation with them, I find it extremely rude.

-Folks who don't hold doors open for ladies or older folks coming in right behind them or coming out of the door you are trying to go into.

-People who use their phones during movies.

-Calling someone and not leaving a message. There was a reason you called so why don't you state that reason in a voice mail.

I could go on.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

BLUE HEADLIGHTS!

I hate those things, Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Stores that have emplyees saying "Happy Holidays" instead of "Merry Christmas".
People driving slower than me in the fast lane.
People that don't pay attention to motorcycles on the road.
Liberals.
Foreigners that do not respect our country
People that do not respect the elderly 
Poor customer service


----------



## mattc (Oct 22, 2009)

people at the boat ramp who wait until their boats already in the water to load all their gear


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

MikeV said:


> Smokers
> Someone saying "my bad"
> Getting shot in the eye with an Uzi


Whats wrong with a smoker? Pecan smoked brisket is awsome (I said awsome lol) 


DEG said:


> Stores that have emplyees saying "Happy Holidays" instead of "Merry Christmas".
> People driving slower than me in the fast lane.
> People that don't pay attention to motorcycles on the road.
> Liberals.
> ...


I love goooood costomer service!

I hate people who burn shorelines
I hate Mexico's crime spilling over to the US of A.
I hate Thugs who won't move to one side or the other of the sidewalk when I am walking on it at the same time. Move over, you are now aware I WILL NOT get off the sidewalk for you. (seems different when I have an 85 lb dog with me?

I hate that I can see your boxers. Pull your pants up fool!

I do like Tower boats operated with respect.

I like guides that respect.

I like smokers and txgoodess! lol

I like Koala meat

I love beer!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

i too am not a fan of checkbook users (unless its an emergency)

and not sure if its related or not, but i hate when someone uses the butter knife in the jelly at breakfast


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

It drives me nuts when ignoramuses use the word "decelerate" the word is accelerate whether your speeding up or slowing down. Acceleration is a change in velocity, velocity is speed and direction. So technically you car has two accelerator pedals and an acceleration wheel. It's nit-picky but it irks me. :headknock


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*Slow Drivers*

Drivers going under the posted speed limit and will not move over to let you pass when there is on comming traffic, but as soon as its clear to pass and you start to do so they decide at that moment to pull over. Everytime I go to and from the deer lease this happens at least 2-3 times...


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Row vs Wade said:


> It drives me nuts when ignoramuses use the word "decelerate" the word is accelerate whether your speeding up or slowing down. Acceleration is a change in velocity, velocity is speed and direction. So technically you car has two accelerator pedals and an acceleration wheel. It's nit-picky but it irks me. :headknock


Unfortunately the dictionary disagrees with you...

*ac⋅cel⋅er⋅ate*

 -verb (used with object)

1. to cause faster or greater activity, development, progress, advancement, etc., in: to accelerate economic growth.

2. to move or go faster; increase in speed.

3.to progress or develop faster.

*de⋅cel⋅er⋅ate*

 

1. to decrease the velocity of: He decelerates the bobsled when he nears a curve.

2. to slow the rate of increase of: efforts to decelerate inflation. 
-verb (used without object)

3. to slow down: The plane decelerated just before landing.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

"Like" In every sentence

People that dont pay attention to motorcycles

Foreign customer service people

Parents that let their kids run like wild indians wherever they go.

People who knock on my door when i clearly have a sign that says (day sleeper, do not knock or ring door bell)

Kids with no manner, cant open a door for a lady when enetering a bulding.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Press 1 for English !!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

-People who don't realize that we live in a diverse country/world and not every person subscribes to the same beliefs... be it religious, political, social, or cultural. More than 20% of Americans are not Christian. If they wish you Happy Holidays/Happy Hanukkah/Wonderful Winter Solstice/Beautiful Bodhi Day/Rockin' Ramadan/Super Shabe-Yalda, wish them a Merry Christmas and move on. Life is too short to take it as a personal affront to your religious beliefs. Bask in the warmth of well-wishes.

-People who feel that it's necessary to bring someone else down in order to lift themselves up. Instead of spending your time gossiping, mocking, and ridiculing someone more successful who's slipped and fallen or being condescending and self-righteous to someone who isn't as successful as you... reach your hand out and help them. Not only will you feel better about yourself, the world is a better place when people work together.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pet Peeves*



24Buds said:


> Whats wrong with a smoker? Pecan smoked brisket is awsome (I said awsome lol)
> 
> I love goooood costomer service!
> 
> ...


Good Start 24 Buds! Except for the Koala Thing. They give you gas! LOL
---------------------------------------------------------------------
People taking credit for what you did. Oh boy-that just makes my hemorrhoids itch.
Driving in the fast lane and somebody wants to take the lead so you get over and they don't go any faster. PUNK
POTLICKERS
Liberals
Stupid People
Illegal Immigrants
Cop Killers
Baby Killers
Did I mention liberals?
:hairout:


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

YoungGun1 said:


> Unfortunately the dictionary disagrees with you...
> 
> *ac⋅cel⋅er⋅ate*
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm aware of that. It's counter-intuitive of its own definition in the original form of the word.
*Definition: *Acceleration is the rate of change of velocity as a function of time. It is vector. In calculus terms, acceleration is the second derivative of position with respect to time or, alternately, the first derivative of the velocity with respect to time. 
Yet you will not fin Decelerate in a physic book glossary, Meriam-Webster is not an authority on physics though.


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

People who are telling stories and jump to present tense.

"So he walked up to me and asked me. I said that I didn't know. Then he just sat down at my table. So here I am sitting there with him..." 

It happened in the past. Stay in the past tense. It adds no "drama" to jump to present.

Picky aint I?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Row vs Wade said:


> Yet you will not fin Decelerate in a physic book glossary, Meriam-Webster is not an authority on physics though.


No, but it is an authority on the English language. :rotfl:

Maybe your peeve should be physicists who use the word incorrectly, rather than English speaking folks who use it according to the accepted definition.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

1. Slow drivers in the left lane.
2. People who have to pull out in front of me when there is plenty of room behind me. And if I have to slam on my brakes, "shame on them".
3. No one knows what that stick on the left hand side of the steering column is for. 
4. MINI VANS GRRRRRRRRR.
5. Press one for english. 
6. You want in front of me and use your blinker "come on over", you try to use the bob-n-weave, "i'll run you over".


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> No, but it is an authority on the English language. :rotfl:
> 
> Maybe your peeve should be physicists who use the word incorrectly, rather than English speaking folks who use it according to the accepted definition.


 you are a little grouchy today huh? :rotfl:everything going ok txgoddess?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas, Txgoddess.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> No, but it is an authority on the English language. :rotfl:
> 
> Maybe your peeve should be physicists who use the word incorrectly, rather than English speaking folks who use it according to the accepted definition.


x2

Greenie for writing what I was going to!!


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> -People who don't realize that we live in a diverse country/world and not every person subscribes to the same beliefs... be it religious, political, social, or cultural. More than 20% of Americans are not Christian. If they wish you Happy Holidays/Happy Hanukkah/Wonderful Winter Solstice/Beautiful Bodhi Day/Rockin' Ramadan/Super Shabe-Yalda, wish them a Merry Christmas and move on. Life is too short to take it as a personal affront to your religious beliefs. Bask in the warmth of well-wishes.
> 
> -People who feel that it's necessary to bring someone else down in order to lift themselves up. Instead of spending your time gossiping, mocking, and ridiculing someone more successful who's slipped and fallen or being condescending and self-righteous to someone who isn't as successful as you... reach your hand out and help them. Not only will you feel better about yourself, the world is a better place when people work together.


Well said Goddess!

One of my newest pet peeves is the use of the word minute to describe a long time as in "I havn't seen him in a minute"

People who use it just sound ignorant to me


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> Merry Christmas, Txgoddess.


Feliz Navidad, dear. 



24Buds said:


> you are a little grouchy today huh? :rotfl:everything going ok txgoddess?


LOL. Maybe a little. It's a Monday and I'd like to add a pet peeve: people who don't know what they need before they ask for long, complicated spreadsheets. I've redone this spreadsheet three times because someone can't figure out what the RFQ requires... and the data has to be manually culled from the system for the last 22 months because it involves "parts" of accounts.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Feliz Navidad, dear.
> LOL. Maybe a little. It's a Monday and I'd like to add a pet peeve: people who don't know what they need before they ask for long, complicated spreadsheets. I've redone this spreadsheet three times because someone can't figure out what the RFQ requires... and the data has to be manually culled from the system for the last 22 months because it involves "parts" of accounts.


All right girl, take a deep breath. You will be OK,.....it's just a SPREADSHEET !!:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> All right girl, take a deep breath. You will be OK,.....it's just a SPREADSHEET !!:rotfl:


LOL... KMA.:slimer:

There is no such thing as "just a spreadsheet." They are all works of art in my hands.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> LOL... KMA.:slimer:
> 
> There is no such thing as "just a spreadsheet." They are all works of art in my hands.


 you are a piece of work! Dare I say art?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Having to return video tapes. :rybka:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> you are a piece of work! Dare I say art?


I'd be a Dali.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'd be a Dali.


 hmmm, got a pic of your smoker?


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Another pet peeve: People who start threads with really interesting subjects, that end up with a zillion posts that are so funny I can't get any work done because I just keep reading.........


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Idiotic drivers the are going to turn left. The light turns green and they sit behind the white line and not move until the oncoming traffic is gone.

Most of the time them and others get stuck at the red light again because they never pulled into the middle of the intersection to wait and turn.

The other idiotic drivers that cannot turn into the closest lane to them, be it a right or left hand turn.

Are you that lazy that you cannot turn your steering wheel enough to turn properly? Or do you just feel the need to swing out across all the lanes?

Fat people. It's your body, but daaaang.....what are you hoping to end up on People of Walmart.com?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> hmmm, got a pic of your smoker?


Pet peeve: people who covet my smoker.



slopoke said:


> Having to return video tapes. :rybka:


Want to see my business card?


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

People who spend more time complaining about doing some work then the time it would take to do the work.

Oh yeah, and all the bad driving habits that make people believe they are the only one on the road.......
- no turn signals
- cutting in line so they don't have to wait (I assume they are a surgeon and have a life to save)
- making a right turn on red into my lane causing me to slam on my breaks so they can go 5 mph per hour because they now need to cross 3 lanes of heavy traffic to make a left turn 50 ft down the highway.
- sitting at a red light texting and not noticing the light turned green until it's too late and then running the light and being the only car to make it through the intersection.

And talking on the cell phone in every public place on earth. I've overheard these conversations. They aren't that important and people talking aren't that smart that they should be talking that much to begin with. They should probably spend more time listening.


LOL. I feel better now!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

FireEater said:


> Fat people. It's your body, but daaaang.....what are you hoping to end up on People of Walmart.com?


 wow, I'm fat, but you won't find me in a Wallmart sportin some of them clothes. Fat people.

Anyone can go to the gym and stay in shape. It takes a confident man to let himself go!

Maybe one day I will work it off, Maybe not. Sorry you hate me. You don't even know me!

I like to eat!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

people that use the mayonnaise knife in the mustard and vice versa
slow people in the left lane
idiots and having to work with/for them


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

I hate car noises on radio commercials. Nothing like driving along and out of nowhere comes screeching tires or horns and sirens going off. It should be illegal.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

- The guy that yells "get in the hole" everytime someone hits a shot at a golf tournament


that's the same guy that used to yell, "you da man" after every friggin' shot!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Row vs Wade said:


> It drives me nuts when ignoramuses use the word "decelerate" the word is accelerate whether your speeding up or slowing down. *Acceleration is a change in velocity, velocity is speed and direction*. So technically you car has two accelerator pedals and an acceleration wheel. It's nit-picky but it irks me. :headknock


you're right, that is nit-picky. technically, you are correct, but the word "deceleration" is an accepted term in physics terminology to describe negative acceleration.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I can't stand small/no butts.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

When people say "it is what it is."

Repeating myself more than twice.

People interrupting other people.


Automated telephones that say "for english press one." Hello this is America.

Rude customer service reps.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh and grown men at work who come in my area a steal my tools and dont clean up there messes or rape my inventory when I am not looking, who continue to do it after numerous ***** chewings, out of pure laziness.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Wal Mart byt he Dog Track
all the stores that do not sell Busch Light
Barack Obama


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

*I almost forgot*

Having to wait until noon on Sunday to buy beer- *** is up with that


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

Great Thread!...Now that we are letting it all hang out, here area few of my pet peeves:

Unless I "do not" know who it is that actually called me, I cannot stand it when I check my voice mail and all I hear is, "Hey, give me a call back." That really annoys me to Kingdom Come after having to dial a series of numbers and codes "just" to hear that small, insignificant message. I have caller ID and usually I will get the hint like, "Hey, such and such who I talk to everyday called and I can tell that I missed it (because the caller ID says, missed call with a date/time stamp and their name) so I better call him or her back!"

I also cannot stand it when at work, people "scold" their kids, point to me and tell their little ones, "You better behave or the cops are going to take you away." It builds resentment and fear towards the police which should not be the case at such a young and tender age. These are some of the annoying things that make us so "unpopular" and kids uncooperative when we show up at domestics and ask the kids what they may have seen.

I also can't stand it when people (like the younger emo, hip hop and rap generation) walk around grasping their huevos while wearing baggy shorts. It's bad enough I can tell what color their boxers are and their taste in sampled music jumbled with beat boxing....so now I'm getting an inkling on their package size to? Then (same generation) I am starting to see a trend in older male kids wearing back packs. I usually call out these two types of people on the spot and I fail to see anything cool whatsoever when a 15 year old wears an Iron Man or Sponge Bob back pack while grabbing his huevos!

Another pet peeve are these commercials that "humanize" animals to no end like, "Happy Cows make Happy Milk," etc., etc., etc. Don't get me wrong, I love animals..they taste good! And these "politically correct" home security commercials. I won't say why they're "politically correct" but you do the "statistics" regarding burglaries and home invasions and you come up with your own conclusion. Then these prissy-arsed "On Star Tom-Tom type" commercials. I won't specify, but they over dramatize these things to no end. Maybe people should take better care of their cars and learn how to drive instead of relying on the push of a button 'cause they were too lazy to check their oil and tire pressure before a long drive.

Oh, and have you ever been at a check out line and after you pay for such and such, the clerk hands you your change back and now you have to haul butt just to make sure you got everything back while you have a line behind you. I don't know about you, but I like to "count" my change (takes just a few seconds) 'cause I can't even tell you how many times I did not receive the right amount! Then I like to put it back into my wallet ('cause I am tidy like that) instead of just cramming it into my pocket. And on the subject of being in lines at the store, I can't stand it when people "stand" so close to you while in line. And waitresses, I have had some actually "touch" my food while serving me...eeeeccckkkkk!!!!!

Then there are the reality shows. Now its, Pawn Stars?? ***?!?! What's next? Ride-A-Longs of garbage men to see what they go through? Or, FedEx and UPS people driving from "Point A to Point B?" These are a sign of the times that people are running out of ideas for TV and I tuned 'em out long ago with the Broadzilla and Dog the Trailer Trash Bounty Hunter series to include anything else that calls for people to "act out" in front of the cameras for the sake of ratings. _But I will admit, "Operation Repo" is a good show with plenty of character._  Okay, I'll shut up now. -Hector


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

seeing the words "Need Advise" in the title of a post on this board

(i always wanna advise'em that it's spelled 'advice')


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> seeing the words "Need Advise" in the title of a post on this board
> 
> (i always wanna advise'em that it's spelled 'advice')


that.... and threads like this one


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

People who pass you on the right and then get in front of you and SLOW down !!!!!! AAGGGGGRRRR


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

htalamant said:


> Oh, and have you ever been at a check out line and after you pay for such and such, the clerk hands you your change back and now you have to haul butt just to make sure you got everything back while you have a line behind you. I don't know about you, but I like to "count" my change (takes just a few seconds) 'cause I can't even tell you how many times I did not receive the right amount! Then I like to put it back into my wallet ('cause I am tidy like that) instead of just cramming it into my pocket.


You use CASH?!?  That is so 20th century. :rotfl:


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

I can't stand it when a waiter brings me the check before I ask for it.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Man, 13 pages so far! It's fun reading everyone's pet peeves!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Overboard said:


> Having to wait until noon on Sunday to buy beer- *** is up with that


certain people who think they know what's better for you than you do think your butt should be sitting in a church pew on sunday morning instead of on the couch at home drinking beer.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> You use CASH?!?  That is so 20th century. :rotfl:


People that still pay by check and don't have it filled out when it's time to pay up! GRRRR! ha


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> You use CASH?!?  That is so 20th century. :rotfl:


You know Goddess...I was thinking about that....yeah, I guess I do. I mean is it bad that I still have an Atari 5200 on layaway along with a pair of Kaepas and Beta copies of My Science Project and Real Genius? :rotfl: ha! ha!...J/K -Hector


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Toilet paper that isn't loaded right.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Tricky Matt said:


> I can't stand it when a waiter brings me the check before I ask for it.


-Or when the waiter/waitress asks "will you be needing change?" when I pay with cash. They should say "I'll be right back with your change", and let me decide what to leave.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

jason101 said:


> Toilet paper that isn't loaded right.


I'm happy that it's loaded, period.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*A Few More*

People who use the Lord's name in vain. Learn a new cuss word for crying out loud.

For crying out loud, stop pi**ing on the toilet seats. Some people might have to go or your with your kiddos! Man I like to p** all over you. LOL:hairout:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

People that park right in front of the front doors at grocery stores to wait for someone inside so that everyone has to walk around their car to get in. No sense! :spineyes:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Maybe one day I will work it off, Maybe not. Sorry you hate me. You don't even know me!


No hate at all......just a pet peeve as the title states. :cheers:

Now hate is what I feel about how the my Cowboys are playing....but that is another thread. haha


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

. People who complain about me driving in the left lane at the authorised old folks speed of 55 miles per hour. If I am in the left lane there is probably a good reason for it. I may be planing to make a left turn three or four miles down the road and am in the proper lane to make the turn. If you don’t like my driving, then get off my road. I was here first. 
　
_________________________________
If you try and don’t succeed, f— it


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

People who get on the interstate, swoop across all lanes of traffic and then get in the fast lane and make people have to get in a lane to the right of them to pass, then shortly before their exit, swoop back across all lanes and exit.

They slow others down but do it so that they have a free open lane for themselves.

Inconsiderate, inconsiderate, inconsiderate, inconsiderate.


----------



## luke1277 (Feb 7, 2009)

Seeing a car load of kids not in there Dam car seats. being a fireman i have seen what happens when that air bag goes off with them in front of it ..or when they fly out the window......not worth it,just do it


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

24Buds said:


> wow, I'm fat, but you won't find me in a Wallmart sportin some of them clothes. Fat people.
> 
> Anyone can go to the gym and stay in shape. It takes a confident man to let himself go!
> 
> ...


LOL, he must have been beat up by a fat guy when he was little, not the first time he has voiced his anti-fat thoughts, LOL. Keep on eating bud, and do it when you are ready.

-political correctness
-people that try to make you feel bad for not being PC
-illegals
-the guy at the quickie mart that is ALWAYS on the phone
-leaving dip spit containers lying around, yuk!
-people at the grocery store that stop in the middle of the isle and pay no attention to anyone else around them


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

My number one pet-peeve has got to be "plus-selling". An example would be the folks at Stripes who try to sell you candy at the counter. 2 for $2.50.

I also dislike the folks at Academy who ask for my zip code and the folks at Lowe's who want my phone number. I go there to spend my money, not to answer questions.

(Here in Victoria, the Academy folks take it personally when I don't give up my zip code. It's very strange here. This is my second year, and I'm ready to list it in that "Places of no return" thread.)

.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> certain people who think they know what's better for you than you do think your butt should be sitting in a church pew on sunday morning instead of on the couch at home drinking beer.


I agree with you; but if that's the case then they shouldn't air it on TV all Sunday morning on several channels. If we are supposed to be at church, then take it off TV. I can sit on the counch and watch it- many times I watch Joel Osteen; I just do not understand why we have to wait until noon only one day of the week to purchase beer. It's especially bad for people who work shiftwork and would like a cold one when they get off in the morning.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

deke said:


> LOL, he must have been beat up by a fat guy when he was little,[/url]No, but he kept taking my lunch though and my lunch money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Overboard said:


> I agree with you; but if that's the case then they shouldn't air it on TV all Sunday morning on several channels. If we are supposed to be at church, then take it off TV. I can sit on the counch and watch it- many times I watch Joel Osteen; I just do not understand why we have to wait until noon only one day of the week to purchase beer. It's especially bad for people who work shiftwork and would like a cold one when they get off in the morning.


Psssst... put it in the refrigerator on Saturday and it'll be there waiting Sunday morning. (Assuming you don't live with a buncha moochers) 

Never understand that concept or the one about liquor at 9pm. Neither of those laws really affect me since I rarely drink, but legislators tend to baffle me on a regular basis.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> certain people who think they know what's better for you than you do think your butt should be sitting in a church pew on sunday morning instead of on the couch at home drinking beer.


I like beer on Sunday!



jason101 said:


> Toilet paper that isn't loaded right.


 You prior Military?


FireEater said:


> No hate at all......just a pet peeve as the title states. :cheers:
> 
> Now hate is what I feel about how the my Cowboys are playing....but that is another thread. haha


 its all good. I am not offended. Just fat lol



deke said:


> LOL, he must have been beat up by a fat guy when he was little, not the first time he has voiced his anti-fat thoughts, LOL. Keep on eating bud, and do it when you are ready.
> 
> -illegals
> -the guy at the quickie mart that is ALWAYS on the phone
> ...





FireEater said:


> deke said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, he must have been beat up by a fat guy when he was little,[/url]No, but he kept taking my lunch though and my lunch money.
> ...


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

When someone calls YOU and says "Who's this?" 

I usually just say back "Who is this? you called me." 

If the person is a real jackhole i'll say this:

"Who's this? YOU called ME [email protected], who the hell is this?" LOL


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

bigbob said:


> One of mine is when someone feels the need to get really close to my face during a conversation and then Ill back up and they just keep on getting closer.:headknock


even if it's a hot chick?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

****** Loco said:


> When someone calls YOU and says "Who's this?"
> 
> I usually just say back "Who is this? you called me."
> 
> ...


HA! "The guy who owns this phone, that's who this is!" haha


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

142 replies and 4,252 views.. lots of pet peeves out there.. LOL


----------



## 1sicpup (Mar 16, 2009)

The BCS
"Free Trade"
The phrase "They are only doing the jobs americans won't."


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

TV anchors using the word 'bathroom' instead 'restroom' as "at school, on common airplanes and restaurants". 
Anyone using 'unLeaded' when speaking in ref to gasoline of any grade. As if leaded fuel is avail anywhere to the gen public and one can service their vehicles without using a sized funnel. 

Proper usage of 'their' for 'there', 'too' for 'to', were for we're. 

"Rise UP, lift UP, Lower DOWN, reduce DOWN, raining DOWN, snow falling, final Decision (isn't a decision final?). Media ones are the worse with speaking redondant word usage. This is just a few in many. shrink DOWN.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

-Saying, "we are coming down" or " I went down to", when the city they went to is North, West or East of them. Stop using "down" for all directions!! lol
-People that cut through parking lots to avoid the light.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

"food ****". If we can't have reddies, can we at least get food **** to show up **** ****. There is never a time when it is cool to use "food ****" in a post. 

Brandon


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

After yesterday's little fiasco at a local Wal-Mart running some errands, I can think of a few more pet peeves:

1) * Double parking*! Why do people insist on believing their vehicles are the most precious on the planet and warrants them to take up two spaces.

2) * Truck Testicles.* Those silly, stupid things that hang underneath trucks. You know, the kind that my 3 year old daughter should not point to and ask, "Daddy, what is that?" Those things are so dang tacky! Especially on a 90's model Chevy Sonoma!

3) *Freeloading Sample Suckers.* People that go back for seconds at the free sample section. It's an implied knowledge (and courtesy) that a sample is just a "sample!" This means save some for other patrons and avoid going back three times you nincompoops!

4) * Personal Space Violators.* This is a "BIG" one for me. I don't know why people insist on being in the crack of my arse in check out lines. So close I can smell their breaths and their choice in Walgreen's discount fragrances. This is why I "intentionally" pass gas then let it linger then watch the reaction on their faces like,_ "Oh my Harold, do you smell that?" "Why yes Grace, maybe you should step back and give that young man some room."
_
5) *Mrs. Ropers.* You know, the 70's nightmare women with dog and cat print jackets complete with paw print belt buckles and Christmas festivity vests to include the gawdy costume jewelry from hell. Their choice of clothes are their own choice but I guess I was kinda shocked that someone wearing one of these silly suits with snow boots and ridiculous ear muffs had the gall to give me and my 3 year old daughter attitude 'cause my daughter pointed at her and laughed at how "interesting" her wardrobe choice was. I admit it wasn't polite for my daughter to do that but if you think about it, I've seen circus clowns draw less attention to themselves. Okay! Okay! I will shut up now. Merry Christmas everyone! -Hector


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

LMAO htal!!!!!!!!!!

 *Mrs. Ropers.* You know, the 70's nightmare women with dog and cat print jackets complete with paw print belt buckles and Christmas festivity vests to include the gawdy costume jewelry from hell.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

****** Loco said:


> When someone calls YOU and says "Who's this?"
> 
> I usually just say back "Who is this? you called me."
> 
> ...


I am with ya 150% amigo! They call and have the nuts to say "Who am I speaking to?" "Hey assclown, you're speaking to the bad mother'f'er you'll ever talk to and I just got done making love to Megan Fox and Salma Hayek at the same time. You called ME, dips***t."


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

the odd ocasion my wife takes the trash out, she puts it in the garage and does not tie the top in a knot so if it falls over you have a big mess. sometimes she takes all the way outside, does not tie it in a knot and the damnnn neihborhood cats get in and make a big mess so 99.9% of my morning is picking up trash we have already thrown away.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

*Elbow distant.*



htalamant said:


> ---- snip snip ---
> 4) *Personal Space Violators.* This is a "BIG" one for me. I don't know why people insist on being in the crack of my arse in check out lines. -- snip --
> Merry Christmas everyone! -Hector


Hec, that is so true. I fix that real soon while in a line. I act as if adjusting my belt and swing my elbow left or right as if interesting in something in that direction, keeping my finger in my belt. Apologize, smile. Do it again if necessary.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

1. people who buy a crew cab dualie and can't park it without taking up four slots. If you can't learn how to park it, don't drive it... Your horsie will be fine with just two tires under the hitch...

2. people that can't handle the concept of going right (or left, for that matter) on red.
Additionally, people that are going straight, have three lanes to choose from, and wait for the light in the right lane, therefore blocking the 36 people behind them waiting to turn right on red.

3. Clothes hanging on the trim above the door. It's woodwork, not a closet. Also guys like myself who don't have the guts to say anything about it to their wives...

4. people who refer to their favorite football/baseball/whatever team in the first person. If you're not actually on the team, you can't say "we killed them"...

5. Drivers of loud-*** dodge diesels in fast-food and bank drive-thrus, that only kill that rattle trap when THEY need to talk: the rest of us can't hear either when it's our turn at the window, ya know.... I guess they're in the same boat as the booming stereo crowd...


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Open piped motorcycles . Who in the hell gave anybody permission to be that danged LOUD !!! The toppers are the ones that insist on revving the monster at stop lights.
> 
> I freakin see and HEAR you.


 What?


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Too funny.....

" people who buy a crew cab dualie and can't park it without taking up four slots. If you can't learn how to park it, don't drive it... Your horsie will be fine with just two tires under the hitch..."


I have to say I have a few.

Pet Peeves - 

- Blue headlights that blind you.

- People who DO leave BS voice mail. I can see you called. I don't need to call my voice mail to hear "**** Called"!

- Obnoxious message thread titles IN ALL CAPS by persons who post every day as a cheap way to advertise and drum up business. I will not be buying your product.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of mine:

1) People who cry "photoshop" every time a a picture is posted on a outdoors forum. Some are obvious PS jobs, but most are not.
2) Picky eaters....as in the type that orders a hamburger w/ nothing but a piece of meat on a dry bun.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

*At Work*

When Im in the pooper and the courtesy flush splashes my butt. Or when someone else walks in and parks it in the next stall and the fireworks go off and no courtesy flush.


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

I hate it when I green somebody and they don't green me back.:biggrin:


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*One from me*

People who call a fishing rod a "pole".


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Mahibosa said:


> I hate it when I green somebody and they don't green me back.:biggrin:


Me Too:headknock


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

twoZJs said:


> Anyone using 'unLeaded' when speaking in ref to gasoline of any grade. As if leaded fuel is avail anywhere to the gen public and one can service their vehicles without using a sized funnel.


Funny thing is, even in the refining, pipeline and marketing business, it is still referred to as RUL, MUL, PUL.

RUL - Regular Unleaded
MUL - Mid-grade Unleaded
PUL - Premium Unleaded


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

*Personal space in checkout line*



twoZJs said:


> Hec, that is so true. I fix that real soon while in a line. I act as if adjusting my belt and swing my elbow left or right as if interesting in something in that direction, keeping my finger in my belt. Apologize, smile. Do it again if necessary.


Sometimes i'll drop something like keys or wallet and bend over to get it so that my arse hits them making them real uncomfortable.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

some one sucking the meat out of their teeth , also seen a girl driving down 290 reading a book a frw days ago , and people that talk and end there sentence with "you know what im saying""


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Another one*



donkeyman said:


> some one sucking the meat out of their teeth , also seen a girl driving down 290 reading a book a frw days ago , and people that talk and end there sentence with "you know what im saying""


Someone who uses seen as a past tense instead of saw. As in, "also seen a girl driving down 290 reading a book" instead of, I also saw *saw* driving down 290".

Bad grammar in general which makes the person talking seem ignorant or uneducated.


----------



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

Texas drivers all need to vacation in Germany and learn how to drive. If you are in the left lane, be passing someone, or get out! Texas Law: Slower traffic keep right. 
The right lane is for driving, the left for passing.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Girls that burp while you are on the phone with them. People who leave their spit-cups laying around. People who say "hang on! tap,tap,tap,tap. i'm back" that was them txting while you are on the phone with them! I hate that stuff. people wading too close to me. somebody who stands up and shoots at geese when they are commiting to the decoys but they are still 100 yards in the air. I hate people who fart in class when you are sitting behind them, people who smack their food,talk with their mouth open and people who dont txt me back and people who always have their ipod or their phone in their ear!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Internet school teachers that just have to teach all the time to everyone. Grammer coaches.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Walk-up to the service counter at any store especially auto, and in the middle of inquiring the part, phone rings, I hear discussion of a part, the clerk tells me to HANG ON!? Bull Shyt! 
I turn and walk out. STICK it NAPA!


----------

